# Sebaceous Adenitis



## Gunnails

*Sebaceous Adenitis*

I think my dog Jethro has this disorder and I was wondering if any one here has had experience with it.

From what I have learned.
It is rare.
It is genetically passed on only when both parents have the gene.
Most common in poodles, yet Vizslas along with a 1/2 dozen other breeds are known to suffer from it.
It is not contagious, or life threatening in and of it self.
Commonly misdiagnosed as allergies.

Symptoms.
Loss of hair in patches, a moth eaten look, and dry scaly skin in the affected area.

Sebaceous Adenitis is a disorder with the hair glands that lubricate the skin and hair, it kills them.

Treatment
Oil baths?


----------



## deeandjay

*Re: Sebaceous Adenitis*

This is the closest description of the patch of dry skin our dog Zuko has above his ear. We were told it might be related to food allergies and to switch his food to a limited ingredient formula to see if it improved. While the spot hasn't gone away, it seems to have grown smaller. When we return for our check-up, I'll be sure to ask about the condition you describe and post any response the vet has. Thanks for sharing the information and giving us a starting point.


----------



## fireride2000

*Re: Sebaceous Adenitis*

Spent $800 at dog dem specialist to receive confirmation of Sebaceous Adenitis. This was two and half years ago. Dog lost most of his hair. Never had a reoccurance. Was using Dermoscent (essential 6) to treat. gradually stopped using. Seems to have healthy coat to date.


----------



## deeandjay

*Re: Sebaceous Adenitis*

After changing Zuko's food formula, we noticed a difference in the patch above his ear and a reduction in ear infections. Our vet prescribed a 6-week treatment Allerderm (topical oil) that we've rubbed into the area. At week 5, his fur is growing back and the skin doesn't look as dry. Hopefully you can ask your vet about the treatment; it seems to be working for Zuko.


----------



## susanmazz

*Re: Sebaceous Adenitis*

Hi - My 2 1/2 year old Vizlsa is having a biopsy procedure today to test for Sebaceous Adenitis. He has 6-8 balding patches on the left side of his body. I have looked at all the research on-line and all of the pictures - I am already convinced the results are going to come back positive. His conditions looks exactly like all of the photos I have been able to pull up. I am just sick at the thought of my beautiful "Dante" losing all of his fur. I would welcome any feedback from others who are experiencing this with their Vizsla...


----------



## SkyyMax

*Re: Sebaceous Adenitis*

Max had a big problem in early spring/ summer, he was loosing his hair, had dandruff and big bald patches, "moth eaten" fur.
He looked so bad, on our walks people started asking what was wrong with him. 
I took him to 3 different vets, after several skin scrapes they could not make a diagnoses (demodex mange or allergy was suspected).

Before taking Max to an allergist, we changed his food (he was on Merrick), his skin gradually cleared up (it took several weeks). Now his coat looks very healthy. 

Gunnails and Susanmazz - good luck to you, hope your vizzies will get better!


----------



## SteelCityDozer

*Sebaceous Adenitis*

Wow. Looked this up today and it seems like this is what dozers "severe allergies" could be. We already had an appt with our reg vet scheduled for two weeks from now so I'll be sure to inquire about it. Might need to schedule with the dermatologist for our nearly furless fur baby.


----------



## MilesMom

*Re: Sebaceous Adenitis*

Interesting. Miles is getting his skin scraped in Wednesday and I will bring this up to the vet.


----------



## Lincolns Parents

*Re: Sebaceous Adenitis*

Interesting, I was looking this up on the net and came across this link for Vizsla health.

http://www.vizslahealth.net/

It talks about this problem as well as other auto immune issues affecting Vizsla's


----------



## susanmazz

*Re: Sebaceous Adenitis*

Hi - Just wanted to send along an update. After skin scrapes and a skin biopsy (of 3 infected areas) it was determined that Dante has Demodectic Mange. He is 2.8 years old and our vet is somewhat concerned about his age since this typically is only diagnosed in younger dogs (ie, our Vizsla may have some other underlyng issue because his body was not able to defend against these mites!). I think we will take one diagnosis at a time and hold off on the numerous blood testings they have recommended. 

The vet has prescribed a 10-16 week treatment of Ivermectin. Of course, I have already googled this treatment and am quite concerned about the side effects, etc. At this point, it is our only option. I will send along an update after treatment. 

I would welcome any feedback from the use of Ivermection as a treatment for Demodectic Mange. Thank you.


----------



## SkyyMax

*Re: Sebaceous Adenitis*

*susanmazz*- Max was on the same medication this summer. No mites were ever found, but demodex mange or allergies were suspected. 
The vet suggested the treatment - if it did not work, we would have to do allergy testing.

He did not have any side effects and was on medication for around 10-12 weeks (I can't remember exactly how long). The vet started Max (around 6 months old at that time) with a low dose for the first 10 days to check for side effects and it was increased from that point.

We do not know if the Ivermectin actually worked or if was the change in Max's diet, but his skin cleared up and fur grew back.

If you are very concerned about possible side effects, you can ask your vet about bathing the dog in special solution against demodex, but it will be a lot more expensive and I was told might not be as effective. Max's Ivermectin treatment was under $100 (I think it was $60) vs. each bath cost = $35 twice a week for 10-12 weeks.

Wishing Dante a full recovery - please keep us posted.


----------



## Gunnails

*Re: Sebaceous Adenitis*

Follow up on my OP.

We never confirmed that our dog had Sebaceous Adenitis, because after spending in excess of a thousand dollars trying to find a solution between the Vet and the Dermatologist I came up with the diagnosis and treatment on my own, after many hours on the internet.
I was not up to paying the Vet to confirm.

That said, I am 95% I was right and it was Sebaceous Adenitis.

My cure was simple inexpensive and completely effective. I bathed him in dandruff shampoo, initially about every three days for about 12 days, then once a week for four more weeks until the condition went away, and after every bath lathered him in Baby Oil.
Over a $1000 dollars in vet bills, and the final cure cost me about $7.

Like with humans we have to be our own advocates for health care.


----------

